# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "come on!" in russian??

## ShaneB

How do you say "come on!" in russian?... Thanks  ::

----------


## Marcus

Думаю, что "давай".

----------


## Crocodile

I think that phrase would have two different translations based on the context. 
1. Come on! Let's go! - Давай! Пошли!
2. Come on! Get over her! - Да, ладно! Забудь её!

----------


## it-ogo

-----------------  

> come on (phr v)
> ...
> 9.    в грам. знач. междометия разг.
> 1) ну-ка, ну давай
> come on, or we'll be late — давай-давай, а то опоздаем
> come on, children, let's have a little quiet — ну-ка, ребята, не шумите
> oh, come on, be serious! — хватит, брось шутки!
> 2) ну вот ещё!, быть не может! (выражает удивление, сомнение, недоверие)

----------

